# Cycle Log / SARMs and Testosterone



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys, so I did I pretty useless log on MK677 a few years ago, and now I'm back, I overcame the fear of the needle, and have been re-educated on facts through experience. I'm no longer terrified of going insane with rage from steroids..

I did my first cycle of testosterone propionate a few months back. And I'm back again with my mega cycle so to speak. For about two years I was constantly cycling RAD140 and LGD4033 with the constant addition (no cycle) of MK677. And after being convinced to try testosterone (which I really wanted to do anyway) I can honestly say it's life changing.

I'm happier, my autism is less soul destroying, my anger is MORE under control, and over all I feel a lot happier with life. So I'm certain testosterone will forever be my base in every cycle from here on.

This time:

I am currently on day 10, and below is my cycle.

Testosterone enanthate - 300mg every 4th day. (week 1-16)

RAD140 - 15mg ED (less than my previous 20-30 ED) (week 1-8)

LGD4033 - 10mg ED (week 1-8)

MK677 -30mg ED (always on)

PCT is Nolva 40/40/20/20 plus daa, otc PCT and many other things which are probably placebo ?‍♂?

I am currently the heaviest i've ever been at 182lbs (sad ectomorph enough said). I'm hoping to get to 200lbs by the 16week mark, and most importantly keep it. I use a meal prep service with about 40g carbs and 40g protein per meal. And I'm aiming for 6 meals a day, and high if possible. And roughly 1g of water per day. I don't use many supplements, Pre-workouts, Reflex Weight Gainer post workout, sipping some BCAAs throughout the day, and all my snacks are protein cookies or bars. I try to eat that 'crap' instead of regular 'crap'. But I'm not a fool, I'm fully aware it is still crap.

No real purpose to this log, just thinking I may help anyone who needs it. And educate my self and others as we go. You can ask me anything from injection techniques, to testosterone ester differences, to SARMs experience. Even to training. However my diet is not my strong point, which is why I opted for meal prep, not cheap, but for me is working fantastically. Also for me this sport is a hobby, I am in no way a professional or expert, so if you see me don't something ridiculous or wrong, or even something I could maybe do better, please feel free to comment.

Love you guys, love the sport, love the lifestyle. Hope you're all doing well.

Let's get BIG

GTWMT


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 14*

Decided to go from 300mg to 450mg per injection on the testosterone enanthate. Everything else is the same.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok so this the start of week 5..

HELP, lol I'm usually doing delt injections, I used to do the side of leg (vastus lateralis) but lulled blood a few times, so I switched to the delts. Now it's really starting to hurt getting the pin in, is this normal? And advice or suggestions?


----------

